# Christmas Vaca near Helen - ideas for getting the kids in the woods?



## bcontento (Oct 7, 2016)

greetings all! We are taking a vacation near Helen, GA over Christmas (23rd-28th). I would LOVE to get my son and daughter (both 13yrs old) into the woods. They are both fairly experienced (taken hogs and doves). I'm looking for some guidance on location and regs. Since we are on a trip, we're looking for small game/bird options primarily (quail, pheasant, dove, grouse, squirrel, rabbit)

From what I've read, I'm thinking I'll get the Avid Angler license: 3 Day Hunting/Fishing Combo License, 3 Day Trout License (we fish, too and would love to find some trout) with the add-on MIP for migratory birds. $30 total. Unfortunately, I don't see much in the way of details on exactly what the licenses "includes" or exclude. Does this license take care of my small game and migratory bird plans? Do I need a WMA permit of some kind to hunt the WMAs like I do in FL?

I've read through much of the Georgia Wildlife site to try and figure things out. From what I can best tell, we are staying in Region 2 (south of Helen near Cleveland). It appears that our closest WMAs are Lula Bridge, Chattahoochee, Wilson Shoals, and Lake Russell. I did see and read about Buck Shoals (actually very close to where we are staying), but it appears that all access to the property is by quota draw only, is that correct? BUMMER! That would be perfect with the whole kids-focused premise for the land.

Of those areas, what would be our best bet for finding some small game? Any super-secret honey-holes you are willing to divulge?  Would LOVE for my kids to take their first rabbit!

Other than WMAs, are there open public hunting lands in the area?

The only two Quota hunts that appear to fall in our time frame are:
Quail - JOE KURZ - 1ST HUNT
Rabbit - CHATTAHOOCHEE FALL LINE - FT PERRY 4TH HUNT

Unfortunately, both are in Region 4 and too far away.

Lastly, I wouldn't be completely closed to the idea of a guided hunt. Cost of course becomes the biggest factor, but I think if we could find a reasonable rate for a guided duck, grouse, quail, or phaesant hunt, we'd be into that. I've reached out to a couple of places hoping to find a "Deal" for a dad and his kids, but no luck yet.

Any help you can provide is GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## AliBubba (Oct 7, 2016)

Check Smithgall Woods for trout and other activities.
http://gastateparks.org/SmithgallWoods
The Chattahoochee WMA is open for small game/hogs. Check the regs.


----------



## bcontento (Oct 7, 2016)

Thanks. Smithgall has no open hunts in our dates but will check it out for fishing.


----------



## Hareshunting (Oct 7, 2016)

Check with etowah valley they may do quail or pheasant hunt. It is in Dawson county. Also small game in any of the NF management areas are an option. Dawson forest or lake Russell would be your best bet for small game.


----------



## AliBubba (Oct 8, 2016)

Small game > Jan 26-28?


----------



## AliBubba (Oct 8, 2016)

BTW - for small game you can use muzzle loaders and shoot a hog if you come across one..


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 8, 2016)

dawson forest would be my pick over Lake Russell.  Russell is tough anytime, but in December, small game would be a hard sell.


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 9, 2016)

Go for a late night walk and do some tree knocks...........listen to the woods at night
I know, I know..........but if you are in Helen, its a great place to do such a thing. 

Besides, its soooo rediculous, it might even be fun and you guys can be laughing for hours.

If you hear a knock back at you, or a scream in the distance that you dont recognize, it will be what you will remember more than anything else on the trip.




BTW-you asked and I am only suggesting


----------



## bcontento (Oct 17, 2016)

Thanks all! I got pulled for the Rabbit quota hunt on the 24th in CHATTAHOOCHEE FALL LINE - FT PERRY Unit. Unfortunately, that's nearly 4 hours from Helen and with how our plans fell, it'll be in the middle of the trip instead of the beginning or end where we could stay the night on our way to or from Helen.

Dawson Forest sounds doable at a little under an hour from where we are staying. There are a bunch of tracts listed. Any one in particular you'd suggest for rabbit or upland birds in particular? You can PM me your honey-hole 

No love for Lula Bridge, Chattahoochee, or Wilson Shoals? All are quite a bit closer to us


----------



## Agent (Oct 18, 2016)

Maybe take a look at the Lake Burton area.  It's not far from Helen.  There is a trout hatchery there and I've had some good luck trout fishing Wildcat Creek.


----------



## Robust Redhorse (Oct 29, 2016)

You'll be fine hunting the Chattahoochee National Forest outside the WMA areas, so you don't have to bother with WMA seasons and restrictions.

Call John Cross at Unicoi Outfitters in Helen (706-878-3083), he can tell you exactly what to do or PM me.


----------



## bcontento (Dec 19, 2016)

Redhorse, I sent you a PM.

You said: You'll be fine hunting the Chattahoochee National Forest outside the WMA areas, so you don't have to bother with WMA seasons and restrictions.

Would you mind elaborating on that? Are you saying that in the National Forests (areas NOT included in a WMA), the only regs I have to abide by are the GA state seasons/bag limits?

I found a piece of land that is close enough to where we are staying (Cleveland) and is outside the WMA inside the Chatt. NF. It looks like there is an access road I can use called Barker Trail Road. Anyone with experience in that area?

Would you have any spots you would be willing to share where I might get my kids on some rabbit, quail, squirrel, etc?

thanks so much!


----------



## Tugboat1 (Dec 19, 2016)

*If it were me ....*

.. I'd sample the waters. Research trout water, there's a lot to choose from within an hour. Wading a stream or river with your folks might be more productive than hunting public land. If the weathers right, you might be surprised at the fishing. If it's slow, the scenery will be memorable.


----------

